# 96 nissan maxima hard start ?



## canky (Jul 25, 2013)

hi guys..İ have got 96 nissan maxima manual 2.0 260.000 km..maintenance of the entire vehicle was fitted with a new fuel pump .., vacuums cleaned and base PC to connect to the starter motor brushes, etc. .. the setting was changed, cleaned throttle body, despite all the sockets lanmasına wd 40 did not improve in any way .. my car certainly does not work without gas .. When starting, the sound of the gas blast doing when I work too hard .. despite the performance of my car, my car lPG fuel is very good .. There is nothing in the current draw of the problem .. There are only a start-up ..I wonder if those who have experienced this problem help me .. Could it be because it is not able to solve the problem and no one is almost 9 months continues .. thank you in advance.. İ will upload the video coming soon.

Sorry for ; my english is not good..


----------

